
If Computers Are So Smart, How Come They Can’t Read? - jpindar
https://www.wired.com/story/adaptation-if-computers-are-so-smart-how-come-they-cant-read/
======
finnthehuman
Computers aren’t smart. Who told you they were and why did you believe them?

